# [Batch] alle Dateien eines Typs an Programm übergeben ...



## amn.ssy (16. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich muß regelmäßig aus mehrere PDF-Files die Textbestandteile herausfiltern.
Hierbei leistet mir die kleine Konsolenanwendung "pdftotext" aus dem xpdf-Paket sehr gute Dienste - soweit es sich um eine überschaubare Anzahl von Dateien handelt.
Da die Anzahl der Dateien jedoch steigt möchte ich diesen Prozess nun mittels (Bat)ch "halbwegs" automatisieren.
Leider stecke ich aber schon im kleinen Ansatz fest:

```
pause
 for %%f in d:/\A/\*.pdf do 
 call pdftotext -layout "%%f" d:/\C/\"%%f".txt
 move  "%%f" d:/\B/\
pause
```

Die / sollen natürlich \ sein, aber das ist zwischen den PHP-Tags wohl nicht anders darstellbar

Die korekte Syntax für die Einzelverarbeitung (soweit die Dateien sich im gleichen Verzeichnis befinden) lautet: pdftotext -layout dateiname.pdf. Die generierte Textdatei wird, wenn nicht anders angeben im gleichen Verzeichnis und dem gleichen dateiname.txt gespeichert. 

Was ich nun erreichen möchte ist:
- Im Verzeichnis A nachschauen ob es Dateien des Typs PDF gibt und diese nacheinander an das Konsolenprogramm übergeben (ggf. Meldung wenn fertig o. Verz. leer)
- die generierte Textdatei nach Verzeichnis C ausgeben (kein Problem)
- die verarbeitete PDF an Verzeichnis B verschieben.

Ich hoffe sehr, daß mir hierbei jemand auf die Sprünge helfen kann 

Grüße
_opiWahn_


----------



## deepthroat (18. April 2011)

Hi.

Siehe z.B. http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Batch-Programmierung:_Batch-Operatoren#.26.26

Gruß


----------

